# Car Rental



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

We are planning to rent a minivan at the airport in Mexico City to drive home to Puebla to unload our 6 bags and large dog. After that, we will return the van to the airport in Mexico City the next day, as we are planning to begin our vacation immediately, and have to pass through DF anyway.

I have searched the forum for car rental advice, and I do see where many people have commented on the price doubling or sometimes tripling due to mandatory and advisable optional insurance costs. What I want to know is if any of you have rented a car before, can you recommend a good company, or can you comment on companies to stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> We are planning to rent a minivan at the airport in Mexico City to drive home to Puebla to unload our 6 bags and large dog. After that, we will return the van to the airport in Mexico City the next day, as we are planning to begin our vacation immediately, and have to pass through DF anyway.
> 
> I have searched the forum for car rental advice, and I do see where many people have commented on the price doubling or sometimes tripling due to mandatory and advisable optional insurance costs. What I want to know is if any of you have rented a car before, can you recommend a good company, or can you comment on companies to stay away from?
> 
> Thanks!


I just rented a van a couple of weeks ago. I rented from Thrifty but also talked to National, Hertz and Budget. The companies were all very straightforward about the costs and what was included. I paid for complete insurance coverage because I didn't want to have to worry about it. It did increase the cost substantially, just as it does in the US.


----------

